# Ufc 100 Mandalay Bay, Las Vegas Nevada SPOLIER



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It seems like so long ago that I picked up that video tape off the shelf some 15 years ago. I was looking for something decent and new while gazing out into space. I had spent a year in a new city that was now my home and was moved out my folks for the last time. I was working but for the first time since I could remember I was not involved in any athletics nor had one keeping my attention. Then like the Holy Grail I seen it UFC 2 with all it's glory. I casually picked it up not knowing what was in store for either me or the sport called MMA in it's infant years. This was one year after a event in Denver Colorado was held called the Ultimate Fighting Championship. In a Rocky mountain town history was born and a snowball began to become a avalanche. This "no rules" except no eye gouging or biting contest was held on Nov 12. It was unlimited time with bare knuckles and a $50,000 offered by the Gracie family who owned the event to the winner. Little did the Gracie's nor the world I think know what was in store for them after this event. Gracie beat Gerard Gordeau at 1:45 after beating Ken Shamrock in :57 seconds to win and forever change the way combat sport is viewed.

Fast forward now 7 months later where we left off in the beginning of this story. I rented this tape and went back to my friends house where I was living. After a year and a half away from Mike Myles Muay Tai and Kick Boxing I was missing the thrill of martial arts. The match I remember well was Patrick Smith verses Scott Morrison as this Smith character was showcasing MY style. What a show he put on as morrison charged across the ring got flipped to the ground and recieved a hail of punches that turned into elbow smashes to the face. This fight shows exactly the evolution of this sport in many ways. The referee at the time a Gracie student himself named Jon McCarthy watched motionless as Morrison was beyond knocked out and recieving more strikes to the face. Pat got up after breaking Scott's nose and cracking his orbital bone looking over at the crowd and strutting the victory where McCarthy took his cue to pace himself to see if Morrison was ok. In sense Pat Smith stopped that fight in two ways,One by winning and two by a look and motion declaring himself the winner with a ref only needed to confirm. Later on Gracie/Smith for the prize money and championship was fought. I thought I was going to see MY style walk away the victor. Not only was I wrong but my eyes as well as Pat Smith(as he took grappling after this) were now open. The ground fighter is the only type of style that can make you fight him in his style. I immediately looked for a jiu jitsu class to take and found none. I looked in a new Martial Artist and ordered tapes and video to learn until a class opened in our area. I look back on this Ufc and myself and laugh at the transformation we have both made.

Another Jump now to present time if you will and say what you think immediately after being told" UFC". I think most now associate MMA with it's cousin in meaning. Me and a few guys around the area became just that so long ago before the term was even coined. It is the biggest growing and mass money producing sport in the world as well IMO the most exciting. Travelling all over the world,a reality tv show, and buying out most of the competition it is a house hold name and matured into something strong and special. I too have grown leaps and bounds as 5 years ago I recieved my black belt from Gracie/Berra jiu jitsu accademy and achieved two dans up until 4 months ago when I stepped away from the dojo. I have taught many and thinking the Ufc has done the same in combat sports as a whole and including conditioning and training regiments. Which leads us to Saturday when again like 93 history will be made and only this time the whole world in essence instead of some cold boys from Denver will be watching. Going from a Samoan in a grass skirt getting his tooth kicked into the front row to Lesnar VS Mir in what will prove to be a huge windfall and cash cow for UFC. I am glad it has come the route it has and proved itself worthy to take boxing place and status as the premire combat sport and don't think it will loose that title anytime soon. I always in this series of threads on UFC have giving my opinions on the fights that are coming............BUT not this time. I will just be a fan today and the rest of the week not unlike that young man staring at these men scrapping it out for honor and 50K. This at the present moment is where I say thank you to the Gracies and to ZUFFA as they carried it along the way. That being said here are the fights and let us know what you think.

Heavyweight title-Brock Lesnar vs Frank Mir---Lesnar KO RD1
Welterweight title-George St.Pierre vs Thiago Alves---St.Pierre unaimous decsion
Jon Fitch vs Paulo Thiago---Fitch Unamious decsion
Dan Henderson vs Micheal Bisping---Henderson KO RD2
Yoshihro Akiyama vs Alan belcher---Aikyama Split Decsion
Mark Coleman vs Stephan Bonner
Mac Danzig vs JimMiller
Jon Jones vs Jake'o Brien
Dong Hyun Kimvs T J Grant
C B Dollaway vs Tom Lawlor
Matt Grice vs Shannon Gugerty

*ARE YOU READY ARE YOU READY LETS GET IT ON*


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice post RR.

cant wait!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

It's gonna be unreal.

Lesnar gonna smash Mir this time around


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

All I will say is the card looks absolutely stunning and hope it lives up to what it looks like it could cause it thats the case this will be the BEST Ufc up to the present moment. Thx Corey as I felt this one alittle deeper than most of my topics created and definetly the most heart felt and emotion experience I have had reflecting back. I tell ya while writing it and trying to figure how long ago it was and coming to 15 years I thought NO IT CAN"T BE...............345..........6............9......10......1.3..1.4....15 it is 15 YEARS AGO HOLY sh*t. It was not to be all I'm a trail blazer or nothing like that either but to show where I have come from and feel like that same young adult again in awe and admiration for something I feel is bigger than what we see.

Unrelated note to Corey:You hear about Cro Cop???


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

too much reading...........pass


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah...i really cant wait, gonna have to find a link to watch it on cause now that Setanta has been annihilated.

Im highly anticipating the Lesnar - Mir, St. Pierre - Alves, and Henderson - Bisping fight 
Its gonna be a gooden thats a cert :nod:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

armac said:


> Yeah...i really cant wait, gonna have to find a link to watch it on cause now that Setanta has been annihilated.


They are saying bravo might pick it up again, i sure hope they do!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> Yeah...i really cant wait, gonna have to find a link to watch it on cause now that Setanta has been annihilated.


They are saying bravo might pick it up again, i sure hope they do!
[/quote]

Yeah me too...plus I've got 20 quid on him









That will be golden if Bravo take over, cheers for the link too


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

armac said:


> too much reading...........pass


Hey Armac.... Seriously.....


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I can't wait. This Saturday guys! It will be a great night.

I think Lesnar will win (But I really don't want him to)
Alves will be some serious competition for GSP and I think Alves will come out on top.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> I can't wait. This Saturday guys! It will be a great night.
> 
> I think Lesnar will win (But I really don't want him to)
> Alves will be some serious competition for GSP and *I think Alves will come out on top. *


Really??? I just don't see this happening. Ill be out of town on Sat. IM PISSED.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Unrelated note to Corey:You hear about Cro Cop???


hes signed back with the ufc i think?

Im praying Mir wins. I cant stand that retard brock.
Alves - GSP is gonna be a war. KO in favour of alves or GSP by desition.
and im hoping bispin wins too.

but the 101 card is pretty crazy too!

and fedor is fighting in august!! ( fedor is the closest thing to god to me :laugh: )


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

where and when is fedor fighting????


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah 101 is crazy and this weekend should be as well. Yeah Cro Cop will be back in the Ufc and am surprised as hell about that. If you read Dana White's comments he was pissed right off and usually when he is you don't get to come back(See Tito Ortiz). Can't wait until this weekend though as this will be a exciting card any way you slice or dice it.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I gotta work this weekend boooooo. i really wanna see the fight but can't get off. I think GSP is going to beat alves, but it will be GSP's toughest bout IMO. I wouldn't mind seeing brock or mir win, but I think it'll be brock by KO. Can't stand Bispeng, he's a POS IMO, but it'll be a good fight between him and Hendo. Hendo wins by submission. Fitch and thiago fight will be good also. I'm going with Fitch by KO. Belcher, bonnar, danzig, jones, dolloway, grice, grant will be the other victories. I'll get to see 101 and 102 at least


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

C0Rey said:


> Im praying Mir wins. *I cant stand that retard brock.*


+1 x1000.......the only reason that *** is good is because he is huge. Mir is getting a taste of winning again and is to intelligent to lose IMO

St-Pierre I hope beats Alves but will be a WAR!!
Bisping will lose hopefully........he has some Karma coming after his bullshit Matt Hamill victory.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yea Mir has been looking really good lately...It would be nice to see him go 2-0 against brock. I'm pretty stoked to see fedor fighting too!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^Thats the biggest fight in MMA...

If anyone can take fedor out its josh barnett


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think barnett stands a chance but then again this is mma so anything is possible. But I really highly doubt it and great embed Corey







.
I agree wirh all that want Mir to win as watching brocks first mma fight where his opponent wanted to touch gloves and he used that to bull moose into him and take him down was so unsportsmen like it made me sick.
Then that bullshit at the end of the H.H fight pretending to ride him like a bull







, that behavior went out when Tank Abott was still fighting in the ufc. Also Mir is excellent when he is considered the underdog and has no chance to win. He had that unsupported view of him his entire way to the title including winning it. He had it in the first Lesnar and Noguera fight and has it this time. So hopefully this time will result in the same outcome as sure Brock is a better fighter but experience should prove out in the end in my perfect world.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I personally think Mir has been rushed into the main event just as much as brock has, Sure he subbed brock and looked great against nog but before that he was just another mid level heavyweight with a nice set of submission skills but very suspect cardio...How many times have we seen him gas?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^ too true too true...He does get gassed quite often, but I think he'll fair well against brock. I agree with what RNR said about Brock being classless in a few fights. Thats one of the reasons why I don't care for Brock too much, but if he can pick his technique up I think he could be just as good as fedor. Jus wish he'd drop the god complex a bit and come back down to earth. But I'm sure it'll happen once he loses his belt jus like Rashad Evans did. Then they realize they're human.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

the day has come- who's ordering?


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

SeedlessOne said:


> too much reading...........pass


Hey Armac.... Seriously.....









[/quote]
Those were the days! Nothing beats that system!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

This is what I got my money on

lesnar with an early round 2 knockout

gsp wins by decision if he doesn't knock him out by the end
of round 2


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

So where can my cheap ass watch this online without shelling out the $45?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

ustream.com if it works....


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> ustream.com if it works....


Thanks for that link... but it's not working for me ! I'll keep trying

Anybody watching it on the web ??

I really want to see the GSP fight.. he's a Montreal homeboy !!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

go hendo...cant stand bispeng


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

YAY !!

It's on for me !! thanks again the_w8 !!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i cant get it on


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

keep trying man !!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

hendo destroyed bispeng yyyeeeesssssss...totally owned him...I'm going by the punch per punch on sherdawg cause I cant get the live feeds on ustream to work, but then again im at work









which one did u click on


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Damn... it just went off air as the GSP -Alves fight is about to start !!!!!!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea its really hit or miss with that, but ur able to at least get a few in. I watched the entire paquiao fight on here and it was great


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

im listening to the gsp fight


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm now seeing it























GSP owned the first round !!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

sounds like he took 2nd round too go GSP!!!!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

haha gsp's trainer is funny

Gsp Tooker with ease


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Great fight !!

I lost my connection at the end... ah well... i got to see what i wanted !!

GSP kicks ass!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i listened to the entire fight...seemed like a decent fight, but GSP should move up...He'd destroy Silva i think at 185. GSP naturally walks around at 185 so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

f*ck f*ck f*ck What a disapointment I can't believe that it was looking good for Mir too ah well. I am still right about Lesnar being a classless piece of sh*t.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> f*ck f*ck f*ck What a disapointment I can't believe that it was looking good for Mir too ah well. I am still right about Lesnar being a classless piece of sh*t.


Tell me about it, I was hoping that Lesnar would have to be dragged out of the ring. I am surprised how he doesn't crush his wife(when he's on top







) though.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

hahaha yea no shizzz. Lesnar will lose one of these times and it'll hit him hard. Pretty tasteless of what he did but his one liner was funny. I say let fedor f*ck him up.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

the_w8 said:


> hahaha yea no shizzz. Lesnar will lose one of these times and it'll hit him hard. Pretty tasteless of what he did but his one liner was funny. I say let fedor f*ck him up.


 Didn't see it. What'd he say/do?

BTW, RNR - you might want to throw a spoiler alert in the title.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah I was going to I'm just eating at the present moment and have to update the fights on the first page, this aint my first party TWTR







.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Check the first page for fight results for the main card!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn Brock ended it earlier than I thought he wud.. Still made $ off gsp tho


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

KO of the night on bisping,Hendo just dropped him like a bad habit


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> KO of the night on bisping,Hendo just dropped him like a bad habit


X2 I thought he broke his jaw at first.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I finally got to watch the Hendo bisping fight and he rocked bisping bad. The dood was out cold snoozing....I was stoked to see that because bisping is just as classy as brock IMO...the dood is pure garbage. GO HENDO!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, i was kinda hoping Lesnar would get smashed, he is a piece of sh*t who needs a good beating. I think it was inevitable really that Bisping would get knocked the f*ck out, he was doing the right thing except from circling towards Hendo's right hand... not good









All i can say about GSP is







He is badass, so chilled out and needs to fight Anderson Silva.

Now that would be a fight card


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I kinda agree with you Murph but it's not in GSP's best intrest to fight Silva and stupid if he did. The 175 class has loads of talent and tons of guys that will FIGHT with Gsp unlike the 186 that has not as much talent and alot of people that seem to be pussies and not want to put it out there with him. I am excited to see what will transpire between him anf griffin cause griffin will fight jim regardless. We will also see how silva reacts to guy way bigger than him as griffin is a monster 205 more than likely a 225 when it comes to fight time. All in all I hope Fedor can get the contract bullshit dealt with and come hand the big lug a knockout and break his f*cking jaw so he can't beak off anymore.



TheWayThingsR said:


> hahaha yea no shizzz. Lesnar will lose one of these times and it'll hit him hard. Pretty tasteless of what he did but his one liner was funny. I say let fedor f*ck him up.


Didn't see it. What'd he say/do?

BTW, RNR - you might want to throw a spoiler alert in the title.
[/quote]

In the beginning of the fight when Herb Dean was giving the rules and said touch gloves Mir put out his hands and Brock walked away. After the fight was over ran around giving everyone the finger in the crowd and when taling at the end said he was going to drink a coors light cause bud won't give him any money. You know what Lesnar maybe they won't give you any money cause you are no cooth f*cking idiot that has the PR skills of a slob and make Tito look like a good sport. I cannot stand this f*cking idiot any longer and hope anyone beats him soon. The quicker we get rid of Brock the better. Thats not just my opinon it's a fact.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

That bisping KO!!!!!!!!!! Damn his weak polish chin :laugh:

Dana white must love having the big heel HW he always wanted! The more people hate him the more money he makes


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I like Brock, f*ck you guys. He beats the sh*t out of people. Thats all I really care about with in a fighter.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok, so I paid my 55 bucks last night to watch... Have only been hearing how brock was doing and judging by the highlights of his previous fights he hasnt really been phased?? I mean mir got his ass kicked in the first fight only to have brock set up his submission move for him.... so whos next?? I dont see how many people are gonna knock him out- his head looks like a cynder block.... and for all the brock haters, I thought Mir is just as big a ***, and then after he comes out to the ring to "Amazing" I knew he was toast-- you guys are just hatin due to his wwe roots--- someone even commented on page 1 about how brock is ONLY good because he is so big??! WHAT?! The guy was a world class wrestler in college-- why does everyone look passed that and just go right to the wwe bs?? Idk... I just dont see anybody really giving him the ass kicking all of you want to see... you might be waiting a while-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> Ok, so I paid my 55 bucks last night to watch... Have only been hearing how brock was doing and judging by the highlights of his previous fights he hasnt really been phased?? I mean mir got his ass kicked in the first fight only to have brock set up his submission move for him.... so whos next?? I dont see how many people are gonna knock him out- his head looks like a cynder block.... and for all the brock haters, I thought Mir is just as big a ***, and then after he comes out to the ring to "Amazing" I knew he was toast-- you guys are just hatin due to his wwe roots--- someone even commented on page 1 about how brock is ONLY good because he is so big??! WHAT?! The guy was a world class wrestler in college-- why does everyone look passed that and just go right to the wwe bs?? Idk... I just dont see anybody really giving him the ass kicking all of you want to see... you might be waiting a while-


You obviously seen his actions last night-And you still wonder why everyone brings up the WWE bullshit....

It's completely justified-The guy does not belong in the MMA....


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Clicky for Lesnar fight
Click fast. I'm sure it won't be there long.



AKSkirmish said:


> Ok, so I paid my 55 bucks last night to watch... Have only been hearing how brock was doing and judging by the highlights of his previous fights he hasnt really been phased?? I mean mir got his ass kicked in the first fight only to have brock set up his submission move for him.... so whos next?? I dont see how many people are gonna knock him out- his head looks like a cynder block.... and for all the brock haters, I thought Mir is just as big a ***, and then after he comes out to the ring to "Amazing" I knew he was toast-- you guys are just hatin due to his wwe roots--- someone even commented on page 1 about how brock is ONLY good because he is so big??! WHAT?! The guy was a world class wrestler in college-- why does everyone look passed that and just go right to the wwe bs?? Idk... I just dont see anybody really giving him the ass kicking all of you want to see... you might be waiting a while-


You obviously seen his actions last night-And you still wonder why everyone brings up the WWE bullshit....

It's completely justified-The guy does not belong in the MMA....
[/quote]
I disagree. He may not be lovable, but he really is a good guy when he's not "performing". He just has this resentment toward the media after his WWE experiences.
I live fairly close to him and I've talked to the guy at a local bar. He's a down-to-earth farm boy at heart and he's very private about his life outside of his "job".
Yeah, his mouth gets him in trouble sometimes and he could stand to work on the P.R. a little but I like the guy.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Lesnar is the man rnr you were wrong lesnar won it in round two... My wallet is stuffffffffffed with cake from these bets I love it I called it exactly.



Trigga said:


> This is what I got my money on
> 
> lesnar with an early round 2 knockout
> 
> ...


It's so obv when u look at it.. Mir has horrible cardio and can't brawl with lesnar

alves gives up alot of reach to gsp so gsp would
obv land more hits and win by decision if not ko


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im overall disapointed in how the fights whent.

man brock need sto die. hes such a boring fighter as well, not saying he should capitalize on his size but ffs.

anf gsp also did everything right but it was not exiting at all. it didnt matter to me who would win cause theyre both awesome fighters but it was a snooze.

not happy with the card.

any how, we got the 101 card to look forward to!! lets all join hands and pray forrets KO's anderson!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Ok, so I paid my 55 bucks last night to watch... Have only been hearing how brock was doing and judging by the highlights of his previous fights he hasnt really been phased?? I mean mir got his ass kicked in the first fight only to have brock set up his submission move for him.... so whos next?? I dont see how many people are gonna knock him out- his head looks like a cynder block.... and for all the brock haters, I thought Mir is just as big a ***, and then after he comes out to the ring to "Amazing" I knew he was toast-- you guys are just hatin due to his wwe roots--- someone even commented on page 1 about how brock is ONLY good because he is so big??! WHAT?! The guy was a world class wrestler in college-- why does everyone look passed that and just go right to the wwe bs?? Idk... I just dont see anybody really giving him the ass kicking all of you want to see... you might be waiting a while-


You obviously seen his actions last night-And you still wonder why everyone brings up the WWE bullshit....

It's completely justified-The guy does not belong in the MMA....
[/quote]
I disagree. He may not be lovable, but he really is a good guy when he's not "performing". He just has this resentment toward the media after his WWE experiences.
I live fairly close to him and I've talked to the guy at a local bar. He's a down-to-earth farm boy at heart and he's very private about his life outside of his "job".
Yeah, his mouth gets him in trouble sometimes and he could stand to work on the P.R. a little but I like the guy.
[/quote]

I personally dont care what kind of guy he is out side of the ring...
The fingers in the air at the crowd and the sh*t talking afterwards to Mir justifies it all IMO..Even the way he responded to Joe in the interview afterwards
Brock is a pure douche-And shows it quite well-

He may have a future in MMA-But not if he keeps that bullshit up....One has to have some class/respect about them.

Anyhow-Maybe he will prove me wrong-I'm fine with that as well

I'm only a brock hater cause of his previous actions.....Not as a whole-He cleans up his act and gets serious on training-He may do quite well...


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

well the rate things have been going 101 is due to be good....99 was decent and 98 blew. I hope kenflo beats BJ. BJ is another tool. I'd like to see griffin rip apart silva because silva really hasn't looked good his last 3 fights.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well even tho dana was pissed afterwards with brock wether he wants to admit it or not this will only in turn make him more money... ALOT more money--- Brock is the new Mike Tyson of the ufc world-- and if White wants UFC taken to theat next level, he needs a guy like brock to come in and PISS people off... myself case in point- i will now watch all of his paper views just to see who/ if anybody can take him out.... theres millions of others like myself that will now do the same $$$$--- again, Ive always thought the guy was a prick but i cant deny his freakish abilities--- Im not gonna be a hater- I wouldnt want brock pissed at me-


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I was just happy to see Bisping get his ass knocked the f*ck out by Henderson. The entire bar cheered when Bisping fell asleep.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

does any one know what happened with the stephen bonner fight? he lives in my neighborhood and i see him quiet often at our neighborhood rec center so im just wondering.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Every1s jumping on the Brock boat... Just a few months ago u mma experts said Brock would never cut it... Who cares how he acts.. He's at the top of the mountain and I'm pretty sure Dana white wouldn't cut him loose since like kok said his persona is wht sells ppvs and sells out arenas


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Its only the start imo... I believe within 5-10 more years(maybe many less) the UFC will have a large WWE flavor to it in regards to the entertainment aspect-- even boxing started down that path but fell off due to the lack of a heavyweight division-- Brock can apologize all he wants but he is going to pull that crap after EVERY fight-- its who he is... he is as big of a hothead as there is and when the adrenaline gets going its best to stay out of his way... I notice the little things like at the end of the fight after he got in mirs face all the suit dummys were trying to get him to calm down and brock furiously says.. "I will fuckin calm down if you guys give me some space"--- as they are all a good 4-6 feet away from him--


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh God I hope UFC doesnt even come close to the WWE. This is a real sport...not some scripted soap opera. Im not saying the guys in WWE are not athletes....just that it scripted entertainment..not a sport.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I think what kok means is the ufc will probably allow fights to get more personal to get people that normally would watch the ufc, order the ppv's and go the fights...that's how the www for such a widefan base back in it's hayday...drama sells


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i f*cking LOOOVE how hendo shut that f*cker bispings mouth.the only good part of the whole night.

i bet brocks wife didnt give him sh*t last night for saying that....what a classles douche.
20lbs heavier,lay on em'.

fedor will destroy cuz thats all anyone is gonna talk about from now on,however,if randy wasnt so old,id say he should go for it.randy is by FAR the smartest fighter ever IMO.

i hope to belive that brock will talk sh*t about fedor,fedor will come to UFC(somehow),glare into brocks eyes,and brock will fall down in fear.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

only if dana would let him perform his russian *****. I know ufc will become bigger and bigger as it already is...Eventually the UFC will Surpass affliction for $$$ because I believe Mark cuban and donald trump are all involved with Affliction in some sort.

Lesnar will lose pretty quick here I have a feeling. I dunno if it will be carwin, but carwin does stand a good chance IMO.
I loved seeing bispeng KTFO. He should of listened to his corner when they kept telling him not to go to Hendos right. i'd like to hear what he had to say after the fight.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

sapir said:


> does any one know what happened with the stephen bonner fight? he lives in my neighborhood and i see him quiet often at our neighborhood rec center so im just wondering.


Coleman won unianmous decsion


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> does any one know what happened with the stephen bonner fight? he lives in my neighborhood and i see him quiet often at our neighborhood rec center so im just wondering.


Coleman won unianmous decsion
[/quote]

appretiate that rnr


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

man i hate brock...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^


----------



## AEROSICE (May 19, 2009)

AGREED Bisping needed to get his big English mouth shut and it was in true Henderson style. Dont like Brocks fighting style at all he just uses his weight to lie on his opponents and pound there faces in thats not MMA thats gay.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh God I hope UFC doesnt even come close to the WWE. This is a real sport...not some scripted soap opera. Im not saying the guys in WWE are not athletes....just that it scripted entertainment..not a sport.


All I meant was... in my opinion the UFC at times can be a little bland-- I mean sure respect is a good thing but I dont understand two guys attempting to badly hurt one another only to shake hands afterwards wether they want to or not... its the "right thing to do"--- whats wrong with having a little attitiude to go along with the fighting?? Like the clip they showed of Brock in the cameras face with his mouth gaurd falling out and spit flying everywhere-- that sh*t looked pretty scary-- OR the big talk of when Lesnar wouldnt put his fists up to greet mir b4 the fight-- Mir was already shitting in his pants- imo he knew what was coming to him-- but all they wanted to talk about was how great of shape mir was in... then I saw brock take his shirt off....STOP saying the guy doesnt belong in the ufc or all he can do is use his weight and lay on his opponents-- It was his 5th freakin fight!!! and now he has easily beaten the only guy that he lost to--- Haters surely do hate!


----------



## AEROSICE (May 19, 2009)

Are you a WWE fan KING OF KINGS? Why do you think most people dislike him? His fighting style is deadly for sure but boring to watch him sit on people thats all im saying. DONE


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

http://mmamania.com/2009/07/09/brock-lesna...-is-for-losers/
Yeah your right KoK this is the example I want to lead this sport into mainstream culture. I want my kid to idolize him and to want to grow up to be like him. I think the world actually should start following in good old Brock's example. The greatest warrior in the history of mankind stated that to have respect for one's opponent is to underestimate nothing and to have respect for oneself. This was a man not trying to hurt his enemy but KILL his enemy. I think Brock does belong in MMA obviously because he is a champion. He is strong and the ability to win is very natural in his attribute set. Is he good for the sport well depends if you are a fan of drama or someone like myself who has spent countless hours trying to build a base with children and parents and explaining that this is sport for them to enter or allow their children to enter. Cause if I was asked by my little Johnny on last Monday if he can join a mma class and I for the first time watched a ufc on saturday listening to Brocks comments I would tell my Johnny not a f*cking chance. So your right he does belong in there but if this becomes a trend in MMA then we can kiss this sport goodbye because no one will want their children THE FUTURE of mma to enter into it. That is souly my opinion and I figure you need drama watch Days of our Lives want to watch premire fighting watch UFC and mma if you think it's slow or boring then move on.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

He's full of sh*t IMO, look at his body language, if you're gonna apologize about something, and you're truly sorry, then you dont keep fiddling round with a beer cap.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Murphy18 said:


> He's full of sh*t IMO, look at his body language, if you're gonna apologize about something, and you're truly sorry, then you dont keep fiddling round with a beer cap.


So...because he was fiddling with a beer cap it means he wasn't actually sorry? It looks more to me like he isn't really good at saying he is sorry, so he kept his hands busy.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry guys but I would be pissed as well. Brock has came sooo far since his first fight. This guy has been doing MMA for a very brief time. He has proved him self more than once and all he gets is sh*t talking. I mean come on...the guy clearly handled Mir and he gets what....boos? I would flipped the crowed off to. The whole hating thing would get very very old and discourage me if I was working so hard. If it were not Brock Lesnar and some other random, everyone would be on his dick.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

But the one thing he is guilty of.... scaring the sh*t out of people.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Oh God I hope UFC doesnt even come close to the WWE. This is a real sport...not some scripted soap opera. Im not saying the guys in WWE are not athletes....just that it scripted entertainment..not a sport.


All I meant was... in my opinion the UFC at times can be a little bland-- I mean sure respect is a good thing but I dont understand two guys attempting to badly hurt one another only to shake hands afterwards wether they want to or not... its the "right thing to do"--- whats wrong with having a little attitiude to go along with the fighting?? Like the clip they showed of Brock in the cameras face with his mouth gaurd falling out and spit flying everywhere-- that sh*t looked pretty scary-- OR the big talk of when Lesnar wouldnt put his fists up to greet mir b4 the fight-- Mir was already shitting in his pants- imo he knew what was coming to him-- but all they wanted to talk about was how great of shape mir was in... then I saw brock take his shirt off....STOP saying the guy doesnt belong in the ufc or all he can do is use his weight and lay on his opponents-- It was his 5th freakin fight!!! and now he has easily beaten the only guy that he lost to--- Haters surely do hate!
[/quote]

kok you are watching 2 guys beat the sh*t out of eachother and its not enough? what does acting like a dick and screaming do for you







? i think a dude getting kicked in the head and getting KTFO is very exciting! i dont need all the dumb sh*t to like UCF


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Who cares if the guy talks sh*t and makes poor decisions? Look what he has done for the sport over the course of 3 days. For athletics, pretty much any publicity is good publicity. Ask Jerry Jones. The UFC was all the talk today on Sportscenter, Around the Horn, PTI, and many more programs. If Brock hadnt done anything to rile people, it would have been a brief segment on all those shows. I'll support him more now because I'm a cocky son of a bitch myself. But the one thing I agree with everybody on is when he degraded Mir. Piss off the fans, rile people up, but dont verbally put down somebody you just literally put down.


----------



## mason33 (Jun 11, 2009)

GSP is the man!! I was hopin for a KO but a unanimous decision is good enough.Lesnar is a beastttttttt


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I actually thought the apology was sincere. This is a totally different deal the WWE so he has some learning to do....and it seems like he might have gained a little knowledge after this talk with White. You dont need to act like a complete douchebag to get respect in this sport.....all you need to do is win. Look at all the fan favorites this sport offers...they all win with class. Sure there are going to be personal conflicts that happen...and guys that want to settle a vendetta in the ring....but after the fight...it is usually over. I have more respect for the guys that can help a guy up...then a guy that spits on you when you are down. That being said....I fricken loved Henderson's love tap after Bisbane (sp) was out....I fricken hate that prick. Ever since he was gifted what win over in the UK.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I agree that Lesnar showed no class but look at what happened. EVERYBODY is talking about the UFC now, not just the MMA people. I think a good part of Lesnar's behavior was a part of his act, carrying over from the WWE. Think about it, how many more people are going to watch now hoping to see him get his *SS kicked. Dana White couldn't have been surprised at his actions, he knew what he was like before he signed him. White is no dummy, UFC needed a serious villian to take it to the next level in popularity and now it has one.
The UFC has already become pretty highly marketed with the manufactured fighters from The Ultimate Fighter show, I just hope that the UFC doesn't go the way of the WWE, not to say it will ever get fake but I don't want it to start getting MORE story driven than it already is.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I actually thought the apology was sincere. This is a totally different deal the WWE so he has some learning to do....and it seems like he might have gained a little knowledge after this talk with White. *You dont need to act like a complete douchebag to get respect in this sport.*....all you need to do is win. Look at all the fan favorites this sport offers...they all win with class. Sure there are going to be personal conflicts that happen...and guys that want to settle a vendetta in the ring....but after the fight...it is usually over. *I have more respect for the guys that can help a guy up...then a guy that spits on you when you are down.* That being said....I fricken loved Henderson's love tap after Bisbane (sp) was out....I fricken hate that prick. Ever since he was gifted what win over in the UK.


So true and again my whole thing is that the role models need to be there. I don't think Everyone is talking about the UFC cause of brock all the UFC fans are talking about brock. We never needed a complete direspectful dick to get this far and this popular we don't need him now. I bet if you ask a true fan Forrest Griffin is one of the reasons this sport is so popular. Due to the fact of the ultimate fighter and his ATTITUDE, he states he is not that good, not that pretty but in shape and he loves to fight. Fans of this sport LOVE that sh*t and will eat that up. I also bet anyone here that UFC 101 with him facing against Silva will beat 100 in numbers hands down.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I personally didn't know who brock was until now, but I honestly love him now. SO funny when he said, " talk sh*t now!" to mir. His little speech afterwards cracks me up. Also love all the MMA purists who believe the bullshit about how size doesn't matter in this sport...except when you're fighting a silverback gorilla.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Boobah said:


> I personally didn't know who brock was until now, but I honestly love him now. SO funny when he said, " talk sh*t now!" to mir. His little speech afterwards cracks me up. Also love all the MMA purists who believe the bullshit about how size doesn't matter in this sport...except when you're fighting a silverback gorilla.


Size does matter in the heavyweight divsion no doubt and mir talked plenty of sh*t back too thats why I'm not defending him. But if you watched the second round when Mir came at him swinging he dropped his head and scrambled. I can tell already he doesn't know how to take a hit so we shall see if Fedor does come how brock takes a shot to the lips from someone that can knock him out.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why do you guys STILL mention the WWE?? He wasnt even in the federation very long.... and I find it hilarious how Henderson actions were "cool" and Brock is a complete prick... oh well, should have saw this coming-- I knew when he started dominating the haters would branch of onto something else-



RedneckR0nin said:


> I personally didn't know who brock was until now, but I honestly love him now. SO funny when he said, " talk sh*t now!" to mir. His little speech afterwards cracks me up. Also love all the MMA purists who believe the bullshit about how size doesn't matter in this sport...except when you're fighting a silverback gorilla.


Size does matter in the heavyweight divsion no doubt and mir talked plenty of sh*t back too thats why I'm not defending him. But if you watched the second round when Mir came at him swinging he dropped his head and scrambled. I can tell already he doesn't know how to take a hit so we shall see if Fedor does come how brock takes a shot to the lips from someone that can knock him out.
[/quote]

Brock knocked out?? Id love to see it and then and only then will I believe it... gonna take a submission to beat him-


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nobody is invinsible KoK me or you could knock him out if we hit him right and he wasn't prepared. That's what it will take but what he's not used to is getting a heavyweight punch to the chin. I have yet to see him take one so once that happens we shall soon see how tough and savy he is.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Nobody is invinsible KoK me or you could knock him out if we hit him right and he wasn't prepared. That's what it will take but what he's not used to is getting a heavyweight punch to the chin. I have yet to see him take one so once that happens we shall soon see how tough and savy he is.


i'm pretty sure if anyone on this board hit brock with a cinder block, he'd probably laugh...except jiggy....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Then you have not been in martial arts or alot of street fights


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree with boobah and kok. The guy isnt going to get knocked out and definitely wouldnt by a guy your size RnR (No insulting you, dont worry, just going off your comment that you could knock him out if you caught him right). Look at the guys head and jaw, like a horse. You or anybody might stun him with a punch, buts he's not going down and staying down. He can be beat. I have been in a lot of fights through out my life, I dont underestimate anybody. He can be beat, but not knocked out.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm just using a example as I know he's made of granite but I have seen men as big as him drop from a sucker more than once.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I second that RnR! I've seen some oak trees fall. For some reason I just dont see it happening to him. I'm no specialist on knock outs.. Well maybe a good combo, but I just dont see him going down with one solid shot.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I second that RnR! I've seen some oak trees fall. For some reason I just dont see it happening to him. I'm no specialist on knock outs.. Well maybe a good combo, but I just dont see him going down with one solid shot.


You have not seen my shot of adreniline like power yet TWTR all I would have to do is put on my ring and scream"BY THE POWER OF GREYSKULL I HAVE THE POOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR!!!!"


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Then you have not been in martial arts or alot of street fights


umm yeah, i'm far inferior to the uber mod's fighting skillz.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Boobah said:


> Then you have not been in martial arts or alot of street fights


umm yeah, i'm far inferior to the uber mod's fighting skillz.

[/quote]

There's no need to be a dick man and it wasn't meant to insult you cause I have seen multiple times in street fights and in class big guys catch the right shot and have there legs go out. Need no Mod skillz to know that as I have been involved with martial arts most of my life. As well as bar brawls and street fights when i was with the club seen a lot of times a big huge hulking juice monkey looking guy get trounced by a 6'1 180lbs guy. Just saying out of experience and what I have witnessed thats it thats all you don't want to believe me thats fine I was merely stating that if you had alot of bar brawl or controlled fighting experience you would not be so quick to jump to the opinion that it's "impossible" to knock anyone out.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

this thread is turning dumb.

ofc brock can get knocked out. it doesnt matter how big his head/neck is.

a hit to the jaw/skull or temple then your neck can be as big as it wants.

the right punch with the right timing BOM! goodnight!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

couldnt see brock getting knocked out by anyone other than another mma fighter...no joe blow is going to know how punch a man like that once so it puts him to sleep.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Anyone and anybody can get knocked out. When I did amatuer boxing We really had no weight limit. I walk at 210-215lbs and when I boxed I was at 195-200lbs and I went up against a guy 160lbs sweating. I was beating him badly and he was bloodied. I biffed on a upper cut and he clocked me in the temple jus right and when I acame to it the ref told me the fight was over, but I was ready and didn't realize I had been out. Not fun,kbut it happens and it bought me back down to reality after winning my first 15 fights. I honestly think any average joe could knock out lesnar. You clock him in the temple jus right. GOOD NIGHT!!!! thats all


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

THANK YOU COREY AND W8!!!
Especially you W8 another person with controlled fighting experience that will tell you that. Anyway Back to the matter I figure that Mir had what was coming to him, he beaked and got beat. Lesnar will eventually lose and from what I saw in the begining of the second round he is uncomfortable brawling by the way he ducked and turned. In kick boxing that was taught and SUBMISSIVE behavior and meaning the guy does not want to be in that position. When and if Fedor comes in he can throw a hellva lot harder of a punch than Mir as well as has experience against guys BIGGER than Brock. Any one that thinks Lesnar is invincible better take off the blinders cause it's not true as well as he great for the sport well I guess whoever thinks that is right as they just started becoming intrested obviously. There is so many more great and gifted Athletes in this sport and league than him and don't get me wrong he's the UFC hW champ but if you knew anything about the history it has been considered a weak division in the ufc before and after the pride buyout. Tell me this man does not posses the capability to knock out whoever in the human f*cking race PERIOD.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't think anyone here thinks brock is "invincible". That's just silly. 
He's far from being a highly skilled fighter, but his bulk and wrestling background can make up for a lot of the weaknesses. 
In a fight against Fedor, I'd bet the house on Fedor of course.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I pretty much feel the same way and if his attitude was different I would be all for him. Against Couture I was cheering for Lesnar as I wanted to see fresh blood and and another "Dan Severn" type only with twice the power. It's until he started saying Respect is for losers before the fight is when he started the decline on my list. There is no need for it and it is detrimental to the sport. If he could have been a bigger man about it and walked up shook hands and called it a day it would be all different. I don't care that he was a pro wrestler, some of the best fights in Pride were Pride vs Noah fights. I lost my ignorance a long time ago that a pro wrestler has nothing to bring to the table when it comes to mma. But to say he can't be knocked out is also very silly as he has not been tested. You can tell if you watch that it makes him uncomfortable. There is going to be alot more than just Fedor coming his way too such as Shane Carwin. Another good point is the ufc needs a badboy as well as some drama well we have both in Rashad&Jackson soap opera I feel. Did anyone catch that on the internet those two going at it at ringside. It was not shown on ppv I think??


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

As much as I don't like to say it,,,,, I think after the ultimate fighter 10 series is over there's a chance lesner will have his chin tested by another guy who everyone loves too hate....Yeah kimbo has no ground game but I think in a way he is kind of like lesner in that his weakness are made up for in other ways(his striking power)...No I am not the die hard kimbo fan either but I would like too see these two in the ring for sheer ratings if nothing else...I wish they would just bring about 10 fresh faces to the heavy weight division and freshen it up.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

zippa said:


> As much as I don't like to say it,,,,, I think after the ultimate fighter 10 series is over there's a chance lesner will have his chin tested by another guy who everyone loves too hate....Yeah kimbo has no ground game but I think in a way he is kind of like lesner in that his weakness are made up for in other ways(his striking power)...No I am not the die hard kimbo fan either but I would like too see these two in the ring for sheer ratings if nothing else...I wish they would just bring about 10 fresh faces to the heavy weight division and freshen it up.


Are you suggesting that Kimbo will make it through TUF10?? I hope you are joking. Kimbo is a f*cking joke. He is going to get knocked the f*ck out.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

It's mma, anything can happen...That's all I am saying.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


>


ive seen alot of fedor compilations and thats a pretty good one, and what a song! made me jizz


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

zippa said:


> As much as I don't like to say it,,,,, I think after the ultimate fighter 10 series is over there's a chance lesner will have his chin tested by another guy who everyone loves too hate....Yeah kimbo has no ground game but I think in a way he is kind of like lesner in that his weakness are made up for in other ways(his striking power)...No I am not the die hard kimbo fan either but I would like too see these two in the ring for sheer ratings if nothing else...I wish they would just bring about 10 fresh faces to the heavy weight division and freshen it up.


Not a half bad idea actually zippa


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Shane carwin "could" be the answer to all you brock haters prayers...National wrestling champion with sick knock out power, Slated to face brock if he gets past cain velasquez


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was thinking about that the other day....Brock vs Kimbo. The only problem is I think it has been shown that not only does Kimbo not have a ground game...his standup is pretty weak as well. How big is Fedor? Although I agree that size is not everything in this sport....Brock has taking out guys that have way more experience and skill then he does simply because he can over power them. The guy is a mountain. I mean the fact that we are talking about a guy with what.....5 fights......and trying to find someone in all of mixed martial arts to take him down speaks volumes about not only his athletic ability....but what a huge advantage he has simply because of his size. Do you honestly think a guy with his skills.....coming in at 230....would stand a chance against any of the top guys? His bullrush style only works because of his size. Granted the division is pretty weak right now...but hell...I would put my $ in Silva to take him out at that weight.

Im not saying I know much about this sport&#8230;im just a casual fan.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I was thinking about that the other day....Brock vs Kimbo. The only problem is I think it has been shown that not only does Kimbo not have a ground game...his standup is pretty weak as well. How big is Fedor? Although I agree that size is not everything in this sport....Brock has taking out guys that have way more experience and skill then he does simply because he can over power them. The guy is a mountain. I mean the fact that we are talking about a guy with what.....5 fights......and trying to find someone in all of mixed martial arts to take him down speaks volumes about not only his athletic ability....but what a huge advantage he has simply because of his size. Do you honestly think a guy with his skills.....coming in at 230....would stand a chance against any of the top guys? His bullrush style only works because of his size. Granted the division is pretty weak right now...but hell...I would put my $ in Silva to take him out at that weight.
> 
> Im not saying I know much about this sport&#8230;im just a casual fan.


double post


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

[quote name=\'Grosse Gurke\' post=\'2395606\' date=\'Jul 15 2009, 12:29 PM\']I was thinking about that the other day....Brock vs Kimbo. The only problem is I think it has been shown that not only does Kimbo not have a ground game...his standup is pretty weak as well. How big is Fedor? Although I agree that size is not everything in this sport....Brock has taking out guys that have way more experience and skill then he does simply because he can over power them. The guy is a mountain. I mean the fact that we are talking about a guy with what.....5 fights......and trying to find someone in all of mixed martial arts to take him down speaks volumes about not only his athletic ability....but what a huge advantage he has simply because of his size. Do you honestly think a guy with his skills.....coming in at 230....would stand a chance against any of the top guys? His bullrush style only works because of his size. Granted the division is pretty weak right now...but hell...I would put my $ in Silva to take him out at that weight.

Im not saying I know much about this sport&#8230;im just a casual fan.[\quote]
Fedor is 6\'0\" 231 lbs. Where as Carwin who Brock will most likely face first is 6\' 3\" 260. Carwin might have all the right answer to beat Brock. Both have lost of past wrestling exp. including national championship. I would also like to add that its Brock\'s speed not size that makes him so dangerous IMO. Brock is what 6\'3\" 265 (more like 280 when he hits the ring).A guy as big as he is that can move that fast is scary.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

You MMA fans think Brock is big now you should have seen him in the wwe a few years back right up around 300lbs---


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> You MMA fans think Brock is big now you should have seen him in the wwe a few years back right up around 300lbs---


Is he off the juice now?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Ya. He looks too lean now


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> You MMA fans think Brock is big now you should have seen him in the wwe a few years back right up around 300lbs---


who keeps bringing up WWE????


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Fedors also taken down doods nearly 400lbs with ease. Lesnar hasn't done it yet, but I'm damn sure he could. He moves like a damn welterweight. His size and speed are his two main advantages, but last fight he possessed little skill IMO. His technique hasn't improved one bit that I seen. The majority of the fight he laid on Mir which his size, speed, and strength played into affect. But I can tell you if he went up against Fedor, he wouldn't be laying on Fedor at all. Fedors strength, discipline, and his cement chin would test Lesnar out big time and I'm pretty sure Fedor would prevail. His ***** skills are way beyond mostly everyone and this guy is jus sick.











KINGofKINGS said:


> You MMA fans think Brock is big now you should have seen him in the wwe a few years back right up around 300lbs---


Thats what happens when you juice along with 99% of the rest of WWE lol. I don't even know why people talk about WWE. That shits a joke.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You MMA fans think Brock is big now you should have seen him in the wwe a few years back right up around 300lbs---


Is he off the juice now?
[/quote]

He has to be as they get tested before and after fights as well if under contract have random piss test requirements. Thats why Sean Shrek lost the LW Belt and Stephan Bonner "disapeared" for about 8 months a couple of years ago. In answering your question about Fedor he has fought as stated above 350 pound men and trounced there ass. He is also 7-0-1 against former world heavyweight champions. The draw was bullshit IMO thinking they were trying to set up another nogueria/fedor fight. He beat Silva without breaking a sweat, Arlovski outta mid air and night night, took a Cro Cop full kick to the temple and didn't phase him where it would knock pretty much anyone out,Randleman suplexed him on his head to which he calmly rolled around and americana'd his ass like it was nothing. Fedor is the real deal man and not saying he can't be beaten either but I feel when Mir fluried in the start of the 2nd round if it had been fedor Lesnar would have been lights out Irene. You duck and turn from fedor your going to eat alot of shots and well placed ones.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's him against a 7'2 330 pound man and looks pretty good against him. Hey does Choi's style remind you of anyone in particular??.................It's right on the tip of my tongue...........Ahhhh Whats his name again???


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats weird, I've just been watching this video earlier, Choi is huge, yet fedor charges at him with no hesistation


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

pure domination there


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey...whats the deal with Giant Asians? Most of the population is pretty short in comparison with most nationalities.....and then you have the giants like Yao that spring up out of nowhere. I was in Thailand and we were going to play their national volleyball team in an exhibition....we were all laughing thinking about how tiny these guys would be. They came out and every fricken one was 6'5" or larger. Needless to say they demolished us....but I was just shocked. I was in the country a month and didnt see anyone else over 5'7".


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I think they breed them in an underground clown factory


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh my, what now you guys are going to sit there and claim all the UFC is drug free???!!! I love how blind this world truly is... sh*t, I forget the name but the dude in the second fight of UFC 100 had some SERIOUS gyno(bitch tits)- I could spot it from a mile away, it was hilarious-... you guys are funny--- and dont bring up any bs bogus tests- just like in ALL of pro sports those tests are cakework to pass if you know what youre doing-- its a no brainer to me that there is juice widespread across the UFC-- its all about how you hide it and Dana White does a great job with his fighters-

and that vid with the giant asian is a joke right?? you guys are going to compare him with mr lesnar?? this is pathetic-



muskielover1 said:


> You MMA fans think Brock is big now you should have seen him in the wwe a few years back right up around 300lbs---


who keeps bringing up WWE????
[/quote]

My reference to the WWE is far off the main point of the whole WWE bashing... Maybe I should have just said... "You guys should have seen Brock 3-5 years ago"


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

The 10ft asian is a joke..... he is terrible. I cant believe we are comparing him to brock.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Brock is def of the juice or he has just lost alot of weight back I. The www all that flabby skin on his pecs were pure muscle... Or as pure as u can get on if brock was on them


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't believe every single f*cking thing in this thread gets over dramatized and overread by a shitload. I never said Choi is to the same caliber but has the same style and weighs 60 pounds more than but not close to the athletisism of Lesnar. I just posted it to show Fedor can handle men of size. As far as Ufc being drug free well no doubt it's not but it's not like Dana White's handling out Deca 250's to his employee's now is he. Vegas gaming and Sports commission is the most strict and overviewing of drug use than any other sports league or enforcement agency in the world bar none. So it's better than any major league sport for sure and a hellva lot better than wrestling or Bodybuilding. I just think that if being a douchebag or a arogant asshole becomes the norm we can kiss this sport goodbye. We have yet to see with a few exceptions alot of guys that have trained from age 3-6 to be a MMa fighter. That generation is around 12-15 now the next being 8-12. Now if being a complete disrespectful and rude ass and detrimental to fans and sponsers becomes the majority of this sport we lose those gnerations largely in whole(case most parents I know don't want a dick for a child) and this sport as we know it starts to crumble. So if some drama is whats needed right now at what cost will we pay later. So I will say it one last time. I don't care Lesnar just lays and pounds a guy,nor that if he ever used steroids,nor that he was in the wwe, neither the fact that he has only 5 fights under his belt. He is exactly what this sport needs IF HE WAS NOT A SOCIAL RETARD. By disrespecting his employers(By the way if Bud Light is paying the ufc multi millions of dollars they are paying you something it's called your PAYCHECK YOU IDIOT) by disrespecting fans (Another case of telling your boss to go f*ck himself) by saying respect is for losers(if anyone here can argue they don't like to be treated with respect I would love to hear it), By being all I am a animal and f*cking crazy(The UFC and people in the martial arts world such as myself just worked 10 years to get rid of that association THANKS BROCK) and by being the top watched person in the sport he owes it to the sport if he truly does care about it to be a positive force and help it evolve and grow. By his actions he shows me doesn't give two shits about a sport I LOVE have put blood,sweat,and tears into as well as many others like me. Me and others like me got it to where it is now to have someone walk in and piss on the floor and because we are not happy about this we are Hating on him??? No he is hating on the whole f*cking thing he's just too f*cking stupid to realize it. Because he is if he had a great attitude and a positive outlook what this sport needs. A celebrity with a playboy wife,a familar face,a atlhletic background and gifted in that aspect,knows how to deal with celebrity status and how to deal with stardom, has the ability to appear bigger than life, obvious he's a natural as he's the champ in 4 fights. That is my argument plain and simple if you don't agree great but I don't care cause I am willing to bet you have not sat and tried to convince a parent to let their child in a class which I have done at least a HUNDRED times. I bet you have not donated countless of volunteer hours to help the sport grow I HAVE, gone out of you way and cost to you financial,social recreation time lost,personal life put on hold for a student or for the growth of this sport I HAVE. Thats why I feel as I do.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Vegas gaming and Sports commission is the most strict and overviewing of drug use than any other sports league or enforcement agency in the world bar none.


UCI is significantly more strict. And people still get away with drugs, and various types of doping.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

maddyfish said:


> Vegas gaming and Sports commission is the most strict and overviewing of drug use than any other sports league or enforcement agency in the world bar none.


UCI is significantly more strict. And people still get away with drugs, and various types of doping.
[/quote]

Never said it was perfect and it is still just my opinion though


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

After 7 pages, in which 4 are of the same arguments, I remembered there is an "Official MMA Thread" in the Hall.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Brock is def of the juice or he has just lost alot of weight back I. The www all that flabby skin on his pecs were pure muscle... Or as pure as u can get on if brock was on them


Brock is NOT off the juice.... a man like that never comes "off"... he may take a break or cycle it different now that hes in the ufc... but the man is a juice monkey as most are in pro sports--- If it wasnt for Jose Fuckin Conseco the media/fans would STILL think Mcguires 20" forearms were from andro- lol--

RNR-
no way Im going to read that much babble... Im not saying they DONT test- Im sure they do... Im saying there are ways to beat the test!! Its happening everyday!!! DId you know that ALOT of steriods and even gh is NOT detectable through these said tests???

and I do think all of you UFC mighty should go back to your HOF thread in the HOF... but what the hell are you going to talk about? How much you hate Brock Lesnar?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Brock is def of the juice or he has just lost alot of weight back I. The www all that flabby skin on his pecs were pure muscle... Or as pure as u can get on if brock was on them


*Brock is NOT off the juice.... a man like that never comes "off"..*. he may take a break or cycle it different now that hes in the ufc... but the man is a juice monkey as most are in pro sports--- If it wasnt for Jose Fuckin Conseco the media/fans would STILL think Mcguires 20" forearms were from andro- lol--

RNR-
no way Im going to read that much babble... Im not saying they DONT test- Im sure they do... Im saying there are ways to beat the test!! Its happening everyday!!! DId you know that ALOT of steriods and even gh is NOT detectable through these said tests???

and I do think all of you UFC mighty should go back to your HOF thread in the HOF... but what the hell are you going to talk about? How much you hate Brock Lesnar?
[/quote]

true.

but hey why so agressive man. chill. everyone knows that the hall of lame is a graveyard.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

I think everyone should hug it out......


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Brock is def of the juice or he has just lost alot of weight back I. The www all that flabby skin on his pecs were pure muscle... Or as pure as u can get on if brock was on them


Brock is NOT off the juice.... a man like that never comes "off"... he may take a break or cycle it different now that hes in the ufc... but the man is a juice monkey as most are in pro sports--- If it wasnt for Jose Fuckin Conseco the media/fans would STILL think Mcguires 20" forearms were from andro- lol--
[/quote]
I hate that people cant just accept that some people are born huge..You see pics of brock in highschool he was built like a tank back then, do you think he was "on the juice" back then as a 16yr old high school wrestler?
Look at some of the pro wrestlers who were suspended for using roids after the benoit scandal, Ray misterio, Edge, john morrison, randy orton..All naturally slim people who NEED steroids to gain/muscle in a hurry.
I bet brock could go without visiting the weightroom for a year and still be built like a shed..


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is a pic of Brock as a teen, supposedly he is 16 years old there..

He must be a freak of genetics


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow a muscular corn-fed farm kid....He MUST be on roids!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

This is comical at best--- Devon you should stick to what you know... being thin-- Brock actually had his gyno cut out in or around 2002-2003... let me dig up some older pics in where his puffy nipps are dragging on the ground and then he goes away for a month or two only doing spot on interviews only to return a little leaner and bitch tit free!!! I was able to see this CLEARLY---The ROCK went through the same ordeal in the late 90's- sh*t I remember fans bringing in signs calling rocky out on his gyno-- It is nowhere near normal for someone to be over 300lbs of muscle mass... i dont care if your corn fed or not-- all Brock did was change his roid routine to benefit ufc and a slimmer physique-- All he has to do is keep his little secret and never give in... like I said if it werent for Canseco you would still think Big Mac was clean- I just dont see how you guys can be so sure of something you know really nothing about-? These guys COUNT on their strength/size/endurance/flat out craziness to thrive in the UFC.. dont you think they are going to want to do whatever they can to be the best they can... for f*ck sakes it puts food on the table-


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

KoK looks at mens nipples!!!!!








I hope this continues on until ufc 101 I really do and no offense kok I had to throw it in there


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Go on then dig out those pics, iv been watching brock since 01 just like you!
He looks exactly the same to me now as he did back then...Did it not occur to you that jim ross might have been exagerating when he told you "goood gawd brock lesner is 6.6 and atleast 300pounds!"
If his body shape has changed its probably because he is doing alot more cardio and conditioning training, neither of which he needed when wrassslin
Lots of fighters have been caught using performance enhancers...

Ken shamrock
Royce gracie
Shawn sherk
Tim sylvia
Josh barnett
Vitor belfort

All recieved lenghy bans
If MMA steroid testing is so slack why did all these former champions get caught?

As for the rock having his tit flab cut out, yeah he did, that means nothing, if i had flabby bitch tits in an industry where i spent 90% of my time without a TShirt on id get surgery!!
Raven had his done too, do you think that fat heroin addict has a roid monster too?

Honestly


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

HAHAHAHA!! SO now your defending the rock too-- wwe fanboy alert!!! jesus christ kid take your blinders off!! Big muscle men and fatty nips dont match... How does a body with no fat store it in the nip??? ESTROGEN= Steriod ABUSE... its as well known in the bodybuilder world as vitamins are-- Actually since watching Brock since 2001... you must have heard of the Steriod Bust he was in the middle of-- Yeah, his attorney got him off with the "over the counter vitamin thingy case"--- Devon, why do you act like you know so much about all of this??... I used the stuff through my early 20's--- I would "think" I would have a little more knowledge on the subject?? Anyways-

This was when Lesnar was his heaviest ... taking the most juice... causing his nips to appear to be "puffy"... not attractive to bodybuilders who are after the perfect physique... a short time later Brock took a 1-2 month break in which he never took his shirt off--- Once the surgery is done there are NO MORE WORRIES- you can juice your ass off and have perfect nips!--- I wanted to get this done- cost is about 2-4k but I just stopped using and it gores away--









and sorry RNR- you should be a bit more careful before riping anyone- you sit at home and jerk it to snuff films-


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sure do or at least you think so thats for sure. Like I have accomplished nothing in life but to try and be a mod on P-Fury. Thats the popular belief anyway whether it's true or not. It's ok man just having a joke and you gotta try and make it personal which won't happen. I could really care whether you take it further KoK as this is getting way too blown outta proportion man. But I don't know about roid use so I can't really argue where this thread has gone and just tried to lighten everyone up and see that I failed


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Your detective skills are extraodinary, you are like the sherlock holmes of mens nipples!

Brock may have used roids during his wrestling days..who knows/who cares but i doubt he is using them today..why would everyone else get caught but he doesnt?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Once the surgery is done there are NO MORE WORRIES- you can juice your ass off and have perfect nips!


That's too awesome not to make it into a sig. Thanks!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

CichlidAddict said:


> Once the surgery is done there are NO MORE WORRIES- you can juice your ass off and have perfect nips!


That's too awesome not to make it into a sig. Thanks!
[/quote]








That is too funny too!!!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

That's not an "In before the...." it's just going to hoping this gets locked! Went good convo, to entertaining, to arguing, to piss contests, to talking about men's nipples.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't want to argue or anything, but I just want to state that some people naturally have "bitch tits", some people get them while going through puberty. One of my friends actually had the surgery to get his gynos removed.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well enough is enough I reckon, as this did bring up some valid points and overall the best Ufc thread I have made so far. Doesn't matter if you love or hate him or the reasons why people are talking Ufc because of Brock Lesnar. If you want to argue this point any further though your going to have to make a new thread cause this one is LOCKED!


----------

